# Ultimate Spheres of Power for Pathfinder 1e



## DropDeadStudios (Jan 17, 2020)

Ultimate Spheres of Power, culmination of years of work in the Spheres of Power system, has just launched for Pathfinder 1st edition.

Featuring a concept-based magic system and approach to character and world creation, Ultimate Spheres of Power is over 600 pages of magnificent crunch, expanding all manner of characters you can play by giving you control over not only the 'what's', but also the 'how's' and 'why's' of magic.

The PDF is currently available, and the print book will join soon once pre-printing setup is done. Come take a look at what Spheres of Power can do for you!


----------



## TwoSix (Jan 17, 2020)

Probably the best fantasy magic system ever put together.


----------



## DWChancellor (Jan 18, 2020)

A pitch or explanation of what this actually is on the store page would be helpful... PF1 has a functioning magic system.  What makes this one compelling?  "Concept-based" doesn't mean anything to me.


----------

